# Some Beautiful Travel Destinations of 2014 from Around the World



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2014)

17 nice places to visit around the world from 2014...http://www.buzzfeed.com/melissaharrison/most-beautiful-travel-destinations-of-2014


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 21, 2014)

Gorgeous! Been to a few of the countries but the only specific place I've been to is the Isle of Skye.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2014)

There are so many places I have yet to see in the good old U.S.A.!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2014)

Beautiful..

from those listed, I've been to Turkey, Switzerland, Greece and Italy..as well as the Isle of Skye..


I'd love to visit parts of the USA...and Vietnam, as well as Croatia...Croatia may well be on my list next..


----------

